# Gettin' on the freedom bird.



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I will be leaving A-stan soon and heading home to Freeport, of course stopping by Nicks first for a nice cold beer...finally. I was wondering if ya'll had any insight into local fly fishing in the area. I have fished around hammock bay at the bay club. Any good spots close by I should know about? I'll be getting a hobie pro angler and going out with a buddy who is more of an offshore guy.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

PM me when you're getting close to catching the bird out, got a 18' bay boat. Been having quite a bit of rain lately so C-bay is pretty tannic. Ever fly fish for trophy sailcats???


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I have never done so! There are so many logistical issues involved in getting us out of here that I don't know when the heck I will be home! Should be the first week of September. Thanks so much for your offer, I would love to fish sometime! I will keep you posted of my return. Thanks again!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

WELCOME HOME!!!!! Have taken that F-Bird more times than I'd care to count!!!


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

@devndeb...Thanks for your service and kind words. Now, anyone got any dope on the freeport area?


----------

